# National Geographic Contest 2012: a sampling so far...



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

The Boston.com photoblog, The Big Picture, has a sampling of the entries so far in the 2012 National Geographic Photo Contest (entry deadline 30 November).

My favourite of this batch:










(Boston.com)


----------

